# Music with the word Dance.



## Dalia (Jun 21, 2017)

Hello, a song with the word dance, dancer, dancing.
Thank you


----------



## Compost (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Compost (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## miketx (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Hossfly (Jun 21, 2017)

Best song about dance.


----------



## miketx (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 21, 2017)

In French:


----------



## Mr Natural (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Hossfly (Jun 21, 2017)

Song about Dancing (Dance- not in title)


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Tehon (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Hossfly (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Compost (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## konradv (Jun 22, 2017)

Patti Smith- Dancing Barefoot


----------



## konradv (Jun 22, 2017)

Van Morrison- Moondance


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## konradv (Jun 22, 2017)

Bee Gees- You Should Be Dancing


----------



## konradv (Jun 22, 2017)

Elton John- Tiny Dancer


----------



## The Professor (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## kiwiman127 (Jun 23, 2017)

One of my favorite and most successful pickup lines at clubs was,,,
"Let's dance put on your red shoes and dance the blues"


----------



## Compost (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Compost (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## konradv (Jun 23, 2017)

Lambada, The Forbidden Dance- Athanpanican


----------



## Compost (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Compost (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Compost (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## konradv (Jun 23, 2017)

Donna Summer - Last Dance


----------



## Stasha_Sz (Jun 23, 2017)

This classic has been re-released by nearly every blues/soul/doo wop/boyband artist there ever has been at one time or another. The two I mostly recall are the versions by Cannibal & the Headhunters from the early-60's and this Wilson Pickett version. Tough call which to post, I know. Had to give a nod to the high energy Pickett version. It's cool, you can dance around the basement, we won't tell:


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## konradv (Jun 23, 2017)

Sister Sledge -He's the Greatest Dancer


----------



## konradv (Jun 23, 2017)

To round out my disco threefer...


Chic -Everybody Dance


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 23, 2017)

YOU'VE GOT TO BLEED FOR THE DANCER!!!!



RIP RJD


----------



## konradv (Jun 23, 2017)

The Mamas & the Papas- Dancing in the Street


----------



## Stasha_Sz (Jun 23, 2017)

Did not see anything see anything regarding the language for "dance". In German it is "Tanz". This is a German group, Faun, that could best be described as a "hard Steel-Eye Span". This cut is from their Von Den Elben album. Tanz Mit Mir, (Dance with Me):


----------



## edthecynic (Jun 23, 2017)

Dancing Girl 
by Terry Callier

Tell her what you wanna do.
Boogie, bop or boogalo?


Published on Jul 19, 2009
Lyrics:
I saw a dream last night
Bright like a falling star.
And the sources of light,
Seemed so near,
Yet so far.
I thought I was in flight,
Out where the planets are.
Moving between day and night.
Hear am I,
There you are.
Follow the dancing girl,
Vision and embrace.
Such an entrancing girl,
She moves with such rhythm and grace.
Who can she be?
Follow the dancing girl,
Go to the quiet place.
Here in the weary world,
Somewhere between time and space.
We shall be free.

Each of us is born alone.
Well welcome to the twilight zone.
You can leave with only what you bring.
Things we cannot see appear.
Singing songs we cannot hear.
An everything is surely everything.
Meanwhile in the ghettos dust and gloom.
Bird is blowin in his room.
All those notes(x3)
Wont take the pain away.
And you'll surely come to harm,
With that needle all up in your arm.
And dope will never turn the night to day.

Just a little further down the line.
Baby sister its these streets at night.
I say the wind blows chilly,
And the women need new shoes.

So just tell her,
Tell her what you wanna do.
Boogie, bop or boogalo?
I said tell her what you wanna do
Boogie, bop or boogaloo?
I said tell her, tell her
What you wanna do.
Boogie, bop or boogaloo?


----------



## Stasha_Sz (Jun 23, 2017)

Last one for the evening. Loreena McKennitt's voice can only be described as haunting. Coupled with the folk melodies that she gives her own unique take to, made her one of the biggest acts in the 90's. From her Book of Secrets LP, this is The Mummers' Dance:


----------



## Dalia (Jun 25, 2017)

In French Toi + Moi ( entrez dans la danse )


----------



## HaShev (Jun 25, 2017)

Original Mirrors-"Dancing with the Rebels"


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## edthecynic (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## yiostheoy (Jun 28, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Hello, a song with the word dance, dancer, dancing.
> Thank you


Here is an old classic from before you were born:


----------



## Compost (Jun 28, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, a song with the word dance, dancer, dancing.
> ...


Thanks for posting this.  I remember this song!  I enjoy lots of music before my time!  Here's another.


----------



## Stasha_Sz (Jun 29, 2017)

From the underrated Club Ninja LP, here are Blue Öyster Cult performing Dancin' In The Ruins:


----------



## Dalia (Jul 8, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, a song with the word dance, dancer, dancing.
> ...


Thank, i like old classic music 
It is not so easy to find music with the word dance or dancing i got this one.
I did know about ...not bad


----------



## Dalia (Jul 8, 2017)

Stasha_Sz said:


> From the underrated Club Ninja LP, here are Blue Öyster Cult performing Dancin' In The Ruins:


Thank you
*Stasha_Sz*
  i really like blue Oyster cult this is the song i prefer from the group


----------



## Stasha_Sz (Jul 8, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Stasha_Sz said:
> 
> 
> > From the underrated Club Ninja LP, here are Blue Öyster Cult performing Dancin' In The Ruins:
> ...


 
Hi Dalia, thank you for the thanks and I am glad to hear that you like BOC. I have seen BOC five times live, and every show was fantastic.
*edit* see this post I made regarding the first time I saw them live:
Which Band Has The Best Quality Music
Reaper was their big hit, and they did it well, cowbell not withstanding. That said, they had many other gems hidden in their discography that are as good or better than Reaper. Another obscure album, which IMO, is one of their best is Imaginos. It expands on what Secret Treaties started. Here is the Imaginos version of Astronomy:


----------



## Dalia (Jul 9, 2017)

Stasha_Sz said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Stasha_Sz said:
> ...


Hello, great group ... I have never been to see a band. I do not know why. But it must be something special.
Do not fear the reaper is also in this movie with Michael J Fox great movie The Frighteners.


----------



## konradv (Sep 18, 2017)

Not in the title but...


Bob Seger- Mainstreet


----------



## Borillar (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## Borillar (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 22, 2017)

*I Hope You Dance - Lee Ann Womack*


----------



## froggy (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## froggy (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## froggy (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## froggy (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 27, 2017)

*Dance Away - Roxy Music*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 27, 2017)

*Dance This Mess Around - The B-52s*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 27, 2017)

*Could I Have This Dance - Anne Murray*


----------



## froggy (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## froggy (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 28, 2017)

*Come Dancing - The Kinks*


----------



## froggy (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Muhammed (Sep 28, 2017)

EVERYBODY DANCE NOW!



It is not optional. It's a command.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 28, 2017)

*Dancing With Myself - Billy Idol*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 28, 2017)

*Dancin' Fool - Frank Zappa*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 28, 2017)

*Dancing In Berlin {extended mix} - Berlin*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 28, 2017)

*Dancin' Clown - Joni Mitchell featuring Tom Petty & Billy Idol*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 28, 2017)

*Dancin' - Chris Isaak*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 28, 2017)

*You Should Be Dancing - Bee Gees*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 28, 2017)

*Dancing On The Planet - Dave Storrs (Electrotech)*


----------



## froggy (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## froggy (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## froggy (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 5, 2017)

*Mary Jane's Last Dance - Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers*


----------



## Likkmee (Oct 5, 2017)

Keepin it real.......


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 6, 2017)

*Dancing With Tears In My Eyes - Ultravox*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 6, 2017)

*Dance With Me - Alphaville*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 6, 2017)

*How To Dance - Bingo Boys featuring Princessa*


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Muhammed (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Nov 3, 2017)

Surprisingly, I've got a few songs that fit this thread.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## froggy (Nov 7, 2017)




----------

